# Help for a locked screen on a Honeywell TH8320 thermostat



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Here is a link for the stat.

Go to the section Advanced Settings and this should walk you through unlocking the screen


http://www51.honeywell.com/pacific/common/documents/TH8000_VisionPRO_Use.pdf


----------



## Home Air Direct (Jan 6, 2009)

This is from the 8320U/8321U manual that I have.

Good Luck

Keypad
Lockout
Installer Setup #0670 
0 = Unlocked
1 = Partially Locked
2 = Fully locked

Unlocked: all functions are available.

Partially lockednly temperature up and down keys and
ability to enter and modify Installer Setup mode are available.

Fully locked: only ability to enter and modify Installer
Setup mode are available.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Guess your hubby didn't want you to adjust the settings.


----------

